# Yet another relocation!



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok people, I have been stalking these pages this weekend and we are going to take the plunge. Now, we are a homeschooling family and I was wondering if anybody knows of any homeschoolers in Spain? We are looking at the Javea area, Alicante and Maliga area's. Husband is going to be working in the UK, joining us (myself and 4 children - ages 16 to 7) over weekends. 
We hope to fly over one weekend to look for a place to stay and relocating mid April.

Any advice welcome!

Thank you ~L


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lieschen said:


> Ok people, I have been stalking these pages this weekend and we are going to take the plunge. Now, we are a homeschooling family and I was wondering if anybody knows of any homeschoolers in Spain? We are looking at the Javea area, Alicante and Maliga area's. Husband is going to be working in the UK, joining us (myself and 4 children - ages 16 to 7) over weekends.
> We hope to fly over one weekend to look for a place to stay and relocating mid April.
> 
> Any advice welcome!
> ...


I think that you will find that home schooling is not allowed (actually illegal) in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lieschen said:


> Ok people, I have been stalking these pages this weekend and we are going to take the plunge. Now, we are a homeschooling family and I was wondering if anybody knows of any homeschoolers in Spain? We are looking at the Javea area, Alicante and Maliga area's. Husband is going to be working in the UK, joining us (myself and 4 children - ages 16 to 7) over weekends.
> We hope to fly over one weekend to look for a place to stay and relocating mid April.
> 
> Any advice welcome!
> ...


Homeschooling is a bit of a grey area here and often depends on the judges interpretation of the law, but it's more of a no than a yeas. See the example court case in this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/103864-homeschooling-allowed-spain.html

There is more info in the FAQ education post I believe


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We will do both. The lad goes to state school (in September) and we will also teach him at home. Isn't he the lucky one!!!


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

thrax said:


> We will do both. The lad goes to state school (in September) and we will also teach him at home. Isn't he the lucky one!!!


I am not sure I understand..?? Do you homeschool or do you homeschool in the afternoons?? Poor thing... I am not against schools - I am just concerned about the older students in a foreign school.
As parents we always 'teaching' them in the way they should go.. this role will be ours until they have their own families.... and then we would still give our insights, right?


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Homeschooling is a bit of a grey area here and often depends on the judges interpretation of the law, but it's more of a no than a yeas. See the example court case in this thread
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/103864-homeschooling-allowed-spain.html
> 
> Thanks, wow, I didn't realise... In our situation we would like to 'try out' the country... we are not making a decision to stay for always, but, if we find it to be 'home' then obviously we have to look closer to the legal requirements of the land.
> Like I mentioned earlier - I am not anti-school... homeschooling is just a way to keep them (the children) more 'stabile' while we explore this avenue.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> We will do both. The lad goes to state school (in September) and we will also teach him at home. Isn't he the lucky one!!!


I sense a spot of tongue in cheek there, Thrax....

Yes, of course, that's what most caring parents do. School, whether private or state, will always be supplemented by parental advice and guidance as well as academic help.
Learning to interact with others of all 'classes' and backgrounds is also extremely important. Education imo has a much wider implication than formal academic subjects. Many skills required for success both in business and personal life can only be acquired through wide experience of and interaction with peers.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

There is also what i think is a very important point 
Home schoolings ok if your qualified to be able to do this properly but it certainly wont work if your children are ostrecised from their friends 
To me school is.not only a place of learning its the foundation of forming friendships that blossom into later life


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Lieschen said:


> I am not sure I understand..?? Do you homeschool or do you homeschool in the afternoons?? Poor thing... I am not against schools - I am just concerned about the older students in a foreign school.
> As parents we always 'teaching' them in the way they should go.. this role will be ours until they have their own families.... and then we would still give our insights, right?


He is three in March and he already counts to 20 in English and Spanish, knows his alphabet and can read more than he lets on!! We have been teaching him since he was born but he can still be a complete b***er at times...


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

thrax said:


> He is three in March and he already counts to 20 in English and Spanish, knows his alphabet and can read more than he lets on!! We have been teaching him since he was born but he can still be a complete b***er at times...


Ha-Ha!! Just enjoy him... They really grow up soo fast! I am still trying to get to grips with my eldest turning 17!
How long have you guys been in Spain? Was your wee man born there?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

He was born in UK and we moved here when he was 5 months old. My two daughters are 24 and 26 so I thought I knew what to expect with him but I was, of course, wrong. Completely!!!! We have been here nearly 2 1/2 years and have no plans to return to UK....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I sense a spot of tongue in cheek there, Thrax....
> 
> Yes, of course, that's what most caring parents do. School, whether private or state, will always be supplemented by parental advice and guidance as well as academic help.
> Learning to interact with others of all 'classes' and backgrounds is also extremely important. Education imo has a much wider implication than formal academic subjects. Many skills required for success both in business and personal life can only be acquired through wide experience of and interaction with peers.


I totally agree. In-school and out-of-school activities are extremely important for developing interpersonal skills and physical (eye/brain/hand/foot) co-ordination. 

I was never allowed to go out and play with other children so never learnt those co-ordination skills that one gets from throwing/catching/kicking a ball; I am never very comfortable with other people and shy (Yes, even at 71 going on 72), my handwriting is, and always has been, terrible (poor co-ordination again). I'm so grateful for computers, they allow me to express myself in the ways that I know I can (even if I have to go back over everything several times to correct typos caused by one hand getting ahead of the other!) but expect anything handwritten, forget it unless you have a graphologist to translate for you.

Here, the schooling is quite good, but a number of kids still need to take remedial classes during the summer to pass retakes in September to be able to progress onto the next year. After school activities are plentiful. Apart from various sporting activities - football, judo, swimming, etc., there are music classes, two thriving bands (play quite well), theatricals, computer classes, additional language classes, catechism classes and much, much more. This is only a village with a population less than 5,000.

Most children get through with schooling at 2 pm or if they go to school in Alcalá la Real by bus, they get home about 3.30. They have lunch/dinner and then the after-school activities as above start and may go on until 9-10pm so you never find gangs of kids hanging around on street corners making a nuisance of themselves.

SWMBO has 95 pupils (aged 4-16) plus a dozen adults taking English at the village Academy plus another ten coming to the house for individual lessons (some remedials, others trying to get ahead and a few who don't do well in classroom situations (ADHD, lack the interpersonal skills, etc)

By all means supplement what they get from school but, please, don't deny them the opportunity of mixing with their peers.


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

thrax said:


> He was born in UK and we moved here when he was 5 months old. My two daughters are 24 and 26 so I thought I knew what to expect with him but I was, of course, wrong. Completely!!!! We have been here nearly 2 1/2 years and have no plans to return to UK....


Good for you! That is a big gap...  Like starting over! Talking about starting over - how did you find the change - the 'starting over part in Spain? I hope I am not too personal, but may I ask if you bought a place or r u renting?

We have moved a few times, so know it can be difficult... Want to give Spain a bash for - hopefully, God willing- a year.... Then see where the road leads..


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Homeschooling is Definitely not about isolating and keeping them away from their peers! There is much more to it than that. Some homeschool for religious and moral reasons; others because the child NEEDS individual help; some because of bullying; some just think they can offer a better curriculum than local schools can....many,many reasons!  

OK, so we've found out that we can homeschool in Catalunya - there is a homeschooling organisation called Educar en Familia - www.educarenfamilia.org - I agree it is a grey area in Spain, but not impossible to do.  And we also found out that my children can sit their IGCSE's in Valencia ! A-levels must be done in UK, but if we are still in Spain then we can just fly her over to do the exams.... So all is not loss for other homeschoolers thinking about this.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lieschen said:


> Homeschooling is Definitely not about isolating and keeping them away from their peers! There is much more to it than that. Some homeschool for religious and moral reasons; others because the child NEEDS individual help; some because of bullying; some just think they can offer a better curriculum than local schools can....many,many reasons!
> 
> OK, so we've found out that we can homeschool in Catalunya - there is a homeschooling organisation called Educar en Familia - www.educarenfamilia.org - I agree it is a grey area in Spain, but not impossible to do.  And we also found out that my children can sit their IGCSE's in Valencia ! A-levels must be done in UK, but if we are still in Spain then we can just fly her over to do the exams.... So all is not loss for other homeschoolers thinking about this.


ah yes - I'd forgotten about that - it IS legal in cataluña..

just not it the rest of Spain


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lieschen said:


> Homeschooling is Definitely not about isolating and keeping them away from their peers! There is much more to it than that. Some homeschool for religious and moral reasons; others because the child NEEDS individual help; some because of bullying; some just think they can offer a better curriculum than local schools can....many,many reasons!
> 
> OK, so we've found out that we can homeschool in Catalunya - there is a homeschooling organisation called Educar en Familia - Lloc web d'Educar en Família — Portal de la coordinadora Educar en Família - I agree it is a grey area in Spain, but not impossible to do.  And we also found out that my children can sit their IGCSE's in Valencia ! A-levels must be done in UK, but if we are still in Spain then we can just fly her over to do the exams.... So all is not loss for other homeschoolers thinking about this.


So how can one person be suitably qualified to teach IT, the sciences, the humanities, sport and MFL all to the level required for university entrance?
I am genuinely intrigued by this.
I'd also like to know the justification behind the home schooling ban which exists everywhere in Spain apart from Catalunya.
Is there some sort of 'test' parents must undergo before they can home school, I wonder? A few months ago we had posts from an Englishwoman who intended to home school her children and who was barely literate. Some regulars may remember the posts.
If you move around a lot for work reasons continuity must be a problem so whatever you do a great deal of home involvement will be needed.
In my decades of experience of offering guidance to parents I can recall very few cases where home schooling was the best choice for a child. Very often the problem lies not with the child but the parent.
What is crucial is the quality of the educational experience, however provided. Many schools in the UK and no doubt in Spain fail to offer 'quality' all round education. If the state schools locally fail to meet expectations and parents can not afford good private education, it's a huge problem.
But of course merely the ability to pay does not per se guarantee quality education. 
The most important factor in any schooling is parental support and guidance. After all, pupils typically spend less than a third of their day at school.


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> So how can one person be suitably qualified to teach IT, the sciences, the humanities, sport and MFL all to the level required for university entrance?
> I am genuinely intrigued by this.
> I'd also like to know the justification behind the home schooling ban which exists everywhere in Spain apart from Catalunya.
> Is there some sort of 'test' parents must undergo before they can home school, I wonder? .


 .... Careful, your ignorance is showing. There's a thing called the World Wide Web..... And Skype..... What I can't teach, there is help a click away. How many people do you know earn a living from the web?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not sure the OP wants to get into a discussion about whether home schooling is right or wrong and I certainly don't think they need to justify it to anyone, let alone a bunch of strangers on a discussion board. And the thread isn't about the relative merits of it or otherwise it's a thread seeking advice regarding how it works (or doesn't) in Spain/Catalunya.

We will all have our own opinions on the subject, probably based on what home schooling means in the UK, but the OP is from South Africa, so I think whether we agree with it or not, we should afford them the respect they deserve and if we can help with their actual question, we should do so instead of being judgmental about the subject matter.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> We will do both. The lad goes to state school (in September) and we will also teach him at home. Isn't he the lucky one!!!


hmm. I tahght my daughter to read in English at home, and did loads of arts and crafts stuff as that was lacking in her primary school, but I wouldn't call that homeschooling! More like being a interested parent


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lieschen said:


> .... Careful, your ignorance is showing. There's a thing called the World Wide Web..... And Skype..... What I can't teach, there is help a click away. How many people do you know earn a living from the web?


What you have posted does not answer my question. My son has his own IT consultancy and earns a very good living from the 'web' and no way could he have obtained his knowledge from 'home schooling'. So yes, I do know quite a bit about IT and IT teaching.

If you seriously think you can learn how to teach complicated subjects with a simple 'click' or via Skype you are mistaken. How will you teach and explain advanced mathematics or physics, to give one example? How about the equipment needed to teach most subjects? How can you assess your child's progress?

It's up to you how you educate your children - well, only in Catalunya, it seems -but I'd be interested to learn your reasons for this decision which could have a profound impact on your children's lives.

I'm not sure what your question as to how many people I know 'earn a living vfrom the web' relates to my queries. I know very many, apart from my son, none 'home-schooled'.

Your reply to my politely-worded post expressing doubt about 'home schooling' is revealing. Rather defensive, I thought. But I'll go on the 'web' to see if my supposition is correct.
Or contact a knowledgeable friend via Skype.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dunpleecin said:


> I'm not sure the OP wants to get into a discussion about whether home schooling is right or wrong and I certainly don't think they need to justify it to anyone, let alone a bunch of strangers on a discussion board. And the thread isn't about the relative merits of it or otherwise it's a thread seeking advice regarding how it works (or doesn't) in Spain/Catalunya.
> 
> We will all have our own opinions on the subject, probably based on what home schooling means in the UK, but the OP is from South Africa, so I think whether we agree with it or not, we should afford them the respect they deserve and if we can help with their actual question, we should do so instead of being judgmental about the subject matter.



I find the topic interesting and yes, I think it's fit for discussion. The OP can safely ignore contrary opinions. Nothing posted has been 'disrespectful' apart from one remark in one post.

I'd be interested to know what justification there is for refusing a parent the right to home school their child. It's the law, it seems, a law I find a tad overbearing, it's part of life in Spain, we live in Spain, I'm interested in education in Spain, the UK and indeed South Africa as I was for years a member of a Committee of Education International, which represents educational interests wotld-wide.

Can anyone point to the relevant regional legislation?


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> I'm not sure the OP wants to get into a discussion about whether home schooling is right or wrong and I certainly don't think they need to justify it to anyone, let alone a bunch of strangers on a discussion board. And the thread isn't about the relative merits of it or otherwise it's a thread seeking advice regarding how it works (or doesn't) in Spain/Catalunya.
> 
> We will all have our own opinions on the subject, probably based on what home schooling means in the UK, but the OP is from South Africa, so I think whether we agree with it or not, we should afford them the respect they deserve and if we can help with their actual question, we should do so instead of being judgmental about the subject matter.


Absolutely! :clap2: I really don't want to get into all the homeschooling debate.... The reason I posted on this discussion board was to get advice from people who has 'been there - done that'!
Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd like to amplify that last reply.
I've been intrigued by the subject of home schooling for years as I've been asked about its validity in the course of my professional career. All the parents I've known who have attempted to educate their children at home have eventually found it beyond their capacity - note I did not say 'capability' - and sent their children to either state or public schools.
I would be interested to learn the details of how home schooling would work, how complex subjects can be taught by a non-specialist, amongst other things. Yet I have never been able to have that kind of dialogue with an advocate of home schooling and I would very much like to have the opportunity to do so. If the OP is unwilling to do so, that is her right which I respect. 

I thought I made it clear that I believe in a parent's right to have choice as to how their children are educated. Having worked within the UK system for decades I have profound misgivings about the quality of British education, both public and state controlled and I can understand only too well why many parents are extremely dissatisfied with both the academic and moral level of what takes place in far too many schools. To that extent I can sympathise with the motives, as I understand them, of home schoolers. Any decent parent wants what is best for their children.

Asking for information in no way implies 'disrespect', merely an interest which the OP is free to imdulge or ignore. I am genuinely intrigued as to exactly how all the requirements of, say, the UK National Curriculum could be met by home schooling and would welcome an informed answer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lieschen said:


> Homeschooling is Definitely not about isolating and keeping them away from their peers! There is much more to it than that. Some homeschool for religious and moral reasons; others because the child NEEDS individual help; some because of bullying; some just think they can offer a better curriculum than local schools can....many,many reasons!
> 
> OK, so we've found out that we can homeschool in Catalunya - there is a homeschooling organisation called Educar en Familia - www.educarenfamilia.org - I agree it is a grey area in Spain, but not impossible to do.  And we also found out that my children can sit their IGCSE's in Valencia ! A-levels must be done in UK, but if we are still in Spain then we can just fly her over to do the exams.... So all is not loss for other homeschoolers thinking about this.


Hmmm, actually from their own website...

_¿Es legal en España? __Ni es legal ni ilegal. Simplemente hay un vacío en las leyes de Educación. Depende mucho de los funcionarios que estudien tu caso_


Is is legal in Spain?
It's neither legal nor illegal. There is simply a gap in the education laws. It depends a lot on the officials who deal with your case


Preguntas y respuestas más frecuentes — Portal de la coordinadora Educar en Família

which is more or less what I told you in post 3, and I suppose what you mean when you say it's a grey area.

I'm not telling you don't homeschool, and I appreciate your not wanting this to be a "Give your opinion about homeschooling" thread. I'm the first one to "tell people off" for giving opinions when not asked, BUT it has come up, and other people read these threads and get the wrong idea.

Only you can decide what you want to do and what you can do.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is also the question of satisfyijg the requiremets for residence, both financial and regarding healthcare.
A family of six would need to prove an income of around 36000 euros, which I'm assuming woulldn't be a problem if the OP or partner is moving with a contracted job.
That is surely just as important as the home schooling issue?


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> There is also the question of satisfyijg the requiremets for residence, both financial and regarding healthcare.
> A family of six would need to prove an income of around 36000 euros, which I'm assuming woulldn't be a problem if the OP or partner is moving with a contracted job.
> That is surely just as important as the home schooling issue?


Thank you for that info - we would keep that in mind.
How much do you recon utility bills would be... Or do we start a new thread?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lieschen said:


> Thank you for that info - we would keep that in mind.
> How much do you recon utility bills would be... Or do we start a new thread?


there are lots of threads discussing this - have a look through the threads of the past week or so & you'll see one which actually has rates for kw/h on it (can't remember which one, but if/when I find it I'll link to it) 


tbh though there are so very many varaibles it would be impossible to give any clear idea of what it's likely to cost YOU


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lieschen said:


> Thank you for that info - we would keep that in mind.
> How much do you recon utility bills would be... Or do we start a new thread?


Depends on the size of your house/flat/etc.. where you live and so on.
My bills for water, electricity, internet/phone come to an average of 350- 400 euros a month...but I have a large house with pool. 
But we don't heat with electricity - I dread to think what our winter bu=ills would be if we did.
Spanish houses are not well-jnsulated and it can be extremely cold inland - it was cold here last week.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This probably won't apply to you...but very few UK benefits are exportable...Child Benefit certainly isn't, neither is Working Families Tax Credit. Before you can access such benefits as there are in Spain you need to have paid into the system.

Moving to Spain isn't as cheap or easy as it used to be...But I'm guessing you're relocationg wi8t a Company so you'll get some help with the move.


----------



## biljim (Feb 20, 2013)

Lieschen said:


> Ok people, I have been stalking these pages this weekend and we are going to take the plunge. Now, we are a homeschooling family and I was wondering if anybody knows of any homeschoolers in Spain? We are looking at the Javea area, Alicante and Maliga area's. Husband is going to be working in the UK, joining us (myself and 4 children - ages 16 to 7) over weekends.
> We hope to fly over one weekend to look for a place to stay and relocating mid April.
> 
> Any advice welcome!
> ...


There are a few folks here in the Estepona area home schooling. There's a Montesorri teacher here (English)who some use to provide a basic structure - seems to work.
good luck - James


----------



## biljim (Feb 20, 2013)

Lieschen said:


> Ok people, I have been stalking these pages this weekend and we are going to take the plunge. Now, we are a homeschooling family and I was wondering if anybody knows of any homeschoolers in Spain? We are looking at the Javea area, Alicante and Maliga area's. Husband is going to be working in the UK, joining us (myself and 4 children - ages 16 to 7) over weekends.
> We hope to fly over one weekend to look for a place to stay and relocating mid April.
> 
> Any advice welcome!
> ...


There are a few folks here in the Estepona area home schooling. There's a Montesorri teacher here (English)who some use to provide a basic structure - seems to work.
good luck - James


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

biljim said:


> There are a few folks here in the Estepona area home schooling. There's a Montesorri teacher here (English)who some use to provide a basic structure - seems to work.
> good luck - James


Isn't home schooling illegal in Andalusia though? A Montessori teacher is...a Montessori teacher. S/he wouldn't gain accreditation in the UK or Spain.

Is it possible that some of these people you mention are unable to send their children to Spanish schools because they have failed to register as residents or on the padron and are living 'below the radar'? Or can't afford private education?

If it's illegal to 'home school' in Andalucia then whatever your views about it surely you shouldn't be encouraging it? After all, shouldn't living in a country entail abiding by its laws?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Isn't home schooling illegal in Andalusia though? A Montessori teacher is...a Montessori teacher. S/he wouldn't gain accreditation in the UK or Spain.
> 
> Is it possible that some of these people you mention are unable to send their children to Spanish schools because they have failed to register as residents or on the padron and are living 'below the radar'? Or can't afford private education?
> 
> If it's illegal to 'home school' in Andalucia then whatever your views about it surely you shouldn't be encouraging it? After all, shouldn't living in a country entail abiding by its laws?


you're right - the only place it's 'legal' in Spain is in Cataluña

& I totally agree about a montessori teacher - they aren't 'teachers' in the sense that they are qualified to work in anything but montessori schools - they wouldn't get a job in a UK or British/International school here without a B.Ed. or a PGCE



as to _why _people would home-school - well, in the UK & other places it's about personal choice, whether we agree with it or not - but in most of Spain, legally, there _isn't _that choice


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> you're right - the only place it's 'legal' in Spain is in Cataluña
> 
> & I totally agree about a montessori teacher - they aren't 'teachers' in the sense that they are qualified to work in anything but montessori schools - they wouldn't get a job in a UK or British/International school here without a B.Ed. or a PGCE
> 
> ...


Yes, in the UK it's a personal choice....yet to me it seems odd that this is so...surely there must be some kind of 'capability check' on parents who wish to do this? We have seen posts from would-be 'home schoolers' in the past that, not to mince words, were barely literate. How can someone lacking a basic understanding of their written native language teach it to any acceptable standard, let alone teach maths, physics, a foreign language and so on.

It also seems odd that parents are not allowed to dictate the medical care their children receive yet can decide on their schooling...

So yes, as the law stands in the UK, it's down to -often uninformed - parental choice. It's illegal almost everywhere in Spain and I have to say that, unless presented with irrefutable arguments to the contrary, I'd say that 99% of Spanish regions have made the right call in making it illegal.

But I'm open to persuasion...


----------



## biljim (Feb 20, 2013)

I asked a friend of mine here who is home schooling about the question of legality. This was her reply...

Yes. And no. The usual lack of clarity and conflicting info. 


I am attending the ALE home education convention in Toledo at Easter and I know that as an association here in Spain they have spent a good part of the last 7 years fighting to get acceptance. It is still a matter of wording: a constitutional right that a child should be educated, but at school or otherwise..... i do have some legal docs relating to recent stuff but a bit laborious.....easier for non-spanish families especially if they have their child signed up with a distance-learning/online school from their country of origin.


In any case, even those (Spanish) families who have got as far as being taken to court keep on homeschooling as they have been able to prove that the education they offer is as good as if not better than that offered in their locality....
hope that helps Ref to ALE website/blog educacionlibre.org


I'll respond ref montessori when I've had a chance to chat to a montessori teacher I know.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As this thread has once again become a debate about homeschooling I'd like to point out that the legal side of homeschooling was dealt with in post three, and again later on with this quote from a homschooling website in Catalonia



> _¿Es legal en España? __Ni es legal ni ilegal. Simplemente hay un vacío en las leyes de Educación. Depende mucho de los funcionarios que estudien tu caso_
> 
> 
> Is is legal in Spain?
> It's neither legal nor illegal. There is simply a gap in the education laws. It depends a lot on the officials who deal with your case


There's not a lot else to say about it!

As for Montessori, there are Motessori schools that have been established in Spain for years, so they must be fulfilling the curriculum in their own way. There's this one near me
Montessori School
I suspect the reason they attract a lot of Spanish customers is that they sell "a British education" - at a price, of course.

However, a lone Montessori teacher teaching some homeschoolers would not convince the authorities, at least according to recent court cases.

Dare I suggest :focus:


----------

